# Grill can I use on ehu



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

A client has just brought in this electric grill hotplate affair ,It works very well , the label shows 1500w ,220v, 50hz ,

what does HZ mean and will I be able to use it on

A, an electric hook up

B, In the van with an inverter and if yes what size inverter would I need

as you can tell by the questions I am absolutely ignorant on all things electrical

In anticipation of help Thanks


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Daf, I wouldn't use it with an inverter. Use your gas


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Daf, we haven't got a grill or oven, we use a Double Skillet as an oven, and we can do toast, toasties or cheese on toast.
If on hook up, which is very rare for us, we might use a George Foreman.
For outside cooking, via the BBQ point, we use a Cadac or a two burner and grill portable cooker..


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

*50Hz*

Hi Daffodill,

50Hz is the number of cycles of alternating current per second. Alternating current does what it says on the tin, if you plot the voltage as a graph it would show a sine wave (regular wave from minus to plus) every 50th of a second.

In the USA they run at 60 Hz (just to be different).

The power is 1500W, which means (roughly) you will need a EHU supply of 6 Amps, but the initial surge when you switch it one might be considerably more.

Hope that helps.

Bill & Patsy


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

To answer question A........yes you could use it when on EHU but at 1500W it will be pulling around 6.5A so you may be limited as some of the French hookups I've come across are only rated at 6A or less :frown2:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Grath said:


> Daf, we haven't got a grill or oven, we use a Double Skillet as an oven, and we can do toast, toasties or cheese on toast.
> If on hook up, which is very rare for us, we might use a George Foreman.
> For outside cooking, via the BBQ point, we use a Cadac or a two burner and grill portable cooker..


All I wanted too use it for was as an occassional barbie and for making toast as we dont have a grill or oven just 3 gas rings:crying:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

daffodil said:


> All I wanted too use it for was as an occassional barbie and for making toast as we dont have a grill or oven just 3 gas rings:crying:


Same as us Daf.
With an inverter, it will drain the batteries pretty quick
As you are in sunny frogland, why not do as we do and gas BBQ outside, or get a two burner and grill.
The Cadac is pretty good!:smile2:

Daf, try to find something similar to the Double Skillet, they are fantastic and easy do toasties.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Use an extension cable and put it on a table and try it in the yard first Daff.
If it is old it may work but best NOT to try it in the van before testing safely.

cabby


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

cabby said:


> Use an extension cable and put it on a table and try it in the yard first Daff.
> If it is old it may work but best NOT to try it in the van before testing safely.
> 
> cabby


Cabby I had already tried it before I bought it for the dastardly price of 12 euros it works fine , but thanks for your concern

It was whether I COULD use it on hook up on the average Aire or site that I really needed clarification on its a versatile piece of kit and light and easily stowable :wink2:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

daffodil said:


> snipped: and for making toast as we dont have a grill or oven just 3 gas rings:crying:


Get one of these for toast from the gas ring:

Amazon FR <<clic


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just found this Double Skillet.
Don't know if it is any good, but cheaper than the original Double Skillet, even with the hefty postage.

Sorry, our site will NOT let me link the Amazon details, so just search Amazon for Double Skillet sold by Lapreziosa
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B00U7N4COU/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Grath said:


> Just found this Double Skillet.
> Don't know if it is any good, but cheaper than the original Double Skillet, even with the hefty postage.
> 
> Sorry, our site will NOT let me link the Amazon details, so just search Amazon for Double Skillet sold by Lapreziosa
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B00U7N4COU/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


Thanks for the link ,but I am going to stick with this gizmo, as long as it actually works on ehu its very light and compact Thanks for all the replies very helpful


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

After you've tried your 'gizmo' - & probably blown some fuses, go buy one of these, we've had one several years & makes absolutely perfect toast

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Highlander-CP116-Folding-Grill-Silver/dp/B004VW0Y1S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1430343201&sr=8-2&keywords=camping+toaster


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> After you've tried your 'gizmo' - & probably blown some fuses, go buy one of these, we've had one several years & makes absolutely perfect toast
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Highlander-...id=1430343201&sr=8-2&keywords=camping+toaster


Yes, they do work, but you can only do one piece at a time, therefore pretty slow if a couple of you want a few slices.
We did have a large frying pan size, flat purpose made object, with heat resistant material (like asbestos but not) which would take two slices, but after a few years of constant use, it was worn out. Unfortunatley, we have never been able to find any replacement, except for the double skillet
There is a toaster which takes three slices placed in a sort of vertical triangle shape . They are not much use.
I seriously think the electric grill is a bad idea when off hook up!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Grath said:


> Yes, they do work, but you can only do one piece at a time, therefore pretty slow if a couple of you want a few slices.
> We did have a large frying pan size, flat purpose made object, with heat resistant material (like asbestos but not) which would take two slices, but after a few years of constant use, it was worn out. Unfortunatley, we have never been able to find any replacement, except for the double skillet
> There is a toaster which takes three slices placed in a sort of vertical triangle shape . They are not much use.
> I seriously think the electric grill is a bad idea when off hook up!





spykal said:


> Get one of these for toast from the gas ring:
> 
> Amazon FR <<clic


I know the thread is not really about "toast" so apologies but toast is important ....although not so important in France I guess ...or do they have normal Bread there these days ??:grin2:

Anyway we like our toast and have the same stainless steel one as Vicdicdoc recommends and it works a treat but having looked for a French Amazon link ( see above) for Daffy and found the two slice one I may get one like it for ourselves from Amazon uk:-

Bright Spark toaster << Click ( note it is only the toaster not the stove too for £7.95)

The reviews seem OK ...*but has anyone on here tried one?*


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

spykal said:


> I know the thread is not really about "toast" so apologies but toast is important ....although not so important in France I guess ...or do they have normal Bread there these days ??:grin2:
> 
> Anyway we like our toast and have the same stainless steel one as Vicdicdoc recommends and it works a treat but having looked for a French Amazon link ( see above) for Daffy and found the two slice one I may get one like it for ourselves from Amazon uk:-
> 
> ...


Sorry Guys, I did not notice it was a full two slice thing. I wrongly thought it was the simple one slice version.
I will also buy one!:smile2: It will save the double skillet for more important things.
Mrs G has just reminded me, that we have two of the single variety.

But see this 
*Q: *Some say good, others say rubbish, some say can't fit 2 slices on, others say easily fit 2. Are you all really talking about the same item? 
*A: * 
This is a simple toaster gizmo. It's got a folding handle. It's the size of a super large slice of bread....so you could fit a couple of slices off a proper baguette but it's meant for a single proper slice. I use mine in my motorhome on a gas ring as the grill doesn't work. Last week I toasted a big circular pitta...


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

daffodil said:


> A client has just brought in this electric grill hotplate affair ,It works very well , the label shows 1500w ,220v, 50hz ,
> 
> ....... will I be able to use it on
> 
> ...


Im not brilliantly electrical but when dealing with MHs I found it useful to remember the formula from school Physics that amps = watts/volts

so for A on 240volts EHU 1500/240= 6.25amps as has already been answered

and B on 12v via an inverter = 1500/12 = 125amps which, as been said, will drain your battery very fast . If your battery is only 100ah (ampere hours) it wont last an hour before it is flat. 10mins for toast will take out 20ah

You would also need an inverter rated higher than 1500w to allow for surge


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

1500W is going to REALLY hammer your leisure batteries unless you have a big bank of them, PLUS you will need a fairly hefty inverter.

1500 watts equals one and half bars of an electric fire !!!! (i.e. A LOT :surprise:!)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

For info
Just received the toaster as per the link and it is not quite big enough for two large size UK bread slices. If one slice is halved, two full uk slices will fit.
Slightly smaller slices will fit OK.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bright-Spark-2734-Toaster/dp/B001GABJW6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1430386221&sr=8-1&keywords=toast+bright+spark


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Grath said:


> For info
> Just received the toaster as per the link and it is not quite big enough for two large size UK bread slices. If one slice is halved, two full uk slices will fit.
> Slightly smaller slices will fit OK.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bright-Spar...1430386221&sr=8-1&keywords=toast+bright+spark


Sorry its not fit for purpose:crying:

I have decided NOT to use my Gizmo, as the advice on here makes sense, so its just french baquettes for me whilst in the Daff :wink2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

daffodil said:


> Sorry its not fit for purpose:crying:
> 
> I have decided NOT to use my Gizmo, as the advice on here makes sense, so its just french baquettes for me whilst in the Daff :wink2:


The point is Daf, you can use this on gas:smile2:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Grath said:


> The point is Daf, you can use this on gas:smile2:


I know, but if it only does one slice at a time, for me with my appetite :grin2: its about as much good as a chocolate fire guard :crying:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

daffodil said:


> I know, but if it only does one slice at a time, for me with my appetite :grin2: its about as much good as a chocolate fire guard :crying:


Wrong> two slices0


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh thats alright then good luck thanks for the info


----------

